# Bought a Greyhound Wagon



## Daron65 (Jun 5, 2018)

Purchased a wagon at an auction,  just would like to know more about it and value.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2018)

@ridingtoy


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 5, 2018)

A company named: Hamilton.... Made in: Indianapolis, Indiana. Wheel/rim pattern carry-over from late 1930s; wagon appears 1960s vintage. My two-cents. Should be able to search and find sales brochures for this...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 5, 2018)

Follow this link... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-identify-wooden-toy-wagon-hamilton-greyhound.110970/


Also use SEARCH @ top of main page... there are some other threads about Hamilton Greyhound Wagon(s)


----------



## Daron65 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you all for responding


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 6, 2018)

Terrific auction find! The whole wagon is in exellent original condition for its age, especially the Hamilton tires that still have a lot of tread left. Wagons often took a beating in normal play, were left outside in the weather, and used for other purposes (gardening chores, hauling heavier items around the home, etc.) once the kids outgrew their use. This one appears to have received some good care in its lifetime.

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2018)

I have this 1933 aluminum Greyhound wagon.
I might consider parting with....


----------

